# Monitorberatung 21:9 oder 16:9



## Demo87 (16. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend liebes PCGH Forum.

Da ich neu bin und direkt um Hilfe ersuche entschuldige ich mich mal lieber gleich.

So erstmal zu meinem Vorraussetzungen.

I7 5930K
GeForce gtx Titan X (kein Sli)
32gb Ram

Etat Bis 2300€

Ich suche nun einen passenden Monitor. Ich persönlich habe mich etwas in die 21:9 Monitore verliebt. Die extreme breite spricht mich sehr an. Aber mit jedem Bericht oder Test den ich lese werde ich unentschlossener was ich nun kaufen soll? 

Ich möchte mind. 2 Blidschirme sie sollten Vorallem für dem Gaming Bereiche geeignet sein. 
Ich spiele so ziemlich alles quer Beet von CS über total war bis hin zu day z , Guild wars 2, Fifa oder anno!

Was sind euere Erfahrungen mit 21:9? Kann man 21:9 Panels empfehlen? Oder gibt es einfach zu wenige Spiele die döse Format unterstützen? 

Die Panels die in meiner Auswahl stehen sind:bzw die ich mit lesen vieler Test ansprechen.
21:9

LG34UM95
LG34UM67
Samsung S34E790C
Acer Predator xr341


Falls ihr Panels empfehlen könnt ich bin offen für Vorschläge! Außerdem wie sieht es mit dem curved aus ist diese Technologie im Gaming Bereich zu empfehlen? 
Und lohnt sich die Anschaffung von 3 21:9 Monitoren oder ist so ein Gedanke Quatsch ? Oder sollte ich liebe noch einen  16:9 anschaffen? Ich bin einfach total überfordert?!

Ich weiß 1000 Fragen! Sorry :/ und im Voraus schonmal vielen lieben Dank für euere Mühen!!!

Grüße


----------



## Kusarr (16. Juli 2015)

21:9 is definitiv im Kommen und echt ein schniekes Format 

würde auf den Acer Predator X34 warten (3440x1440, G-Sync, curved)

3x 21:9 find ich totalen unsinn. (zwei sowieso)
Entweder 3x 16:9 oder 1x 21:9


----------



## MountyMAX (16. Juli 2015)

Hmm 3x 21:9 .. da wirst du noch einige Titans einbauen müssen ^^
Bei Curved hast du bei 3 Monitoren fast schon ein 360°C Blickfeld, zumindest bei den 34 Zoll

Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung 21:9 oder 16:9, mein Problem war aber, es gibt keinen 21:9 curved der hoch genug für mich war, selbst die 34 Zoll 21:9 sind kaum höher als mein alter 24 Zoll. 
Falls dir das aber reicht, im Moment ist wohl nur der Samsung S34E790C eine gute Idee, die TFTs mit IPS haben alle ziemliche Lichthöfe, von dem miesen Schwarzwert/Kontrast ganz zu schweigen. Zu dem Acer kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, aber bisherige Bildschirme von Acer waren "diplomatisch ausgedrückt" eher unteres Mittelfeld

Ich habe mir erst mal den ASUS PB328Q als "Übergangslösung" geholt und warte nun bis irgendwann mal ein 32 zoll 16:9 Curved, VA und mit 1440p oder 4k rauskommt

PS.: inzwischen kommt mir der 32 Zoll auch schon wieder irgendwie zu klein vor  :-/


----------



## yingtao (16. Juli 2015)

Die 34" sind von der Höhe so hoch wie ein 27". Bei 3x 21:9 curved ist man auch noch lange nicht bei 360° da die Krümmung der Monitore sehr gering ist. Wenn man 3x 34" aufstellen will braucht man aber schon ein Monster von Schreibtisch (so ein 2m langer und 1m tiefer Konferenztisch ist da nicht schlecht) und zum Spielen auch ein Monster von PC. Was den Monitor an sich angeht gibt es nicht so viel Unterschied. Die meisten benutzen Panels von LG, einzige Ausnahmen sind Samsung und Acer.

Den Samsung mit seinem VA Panel kann ich aber nicht zum Spielen empfehlen da das Display sehr träge ist und ich bereits Schlierenbildung in z.B. dem Heaven Benchmark feststellen konnte und bei noch schnelleren Bewegungen fällt es noch stärker auf. Mein persönlicher Favorit ist der Dell U3415W einfach weil er alles an Ergonomie bietet was man sich wünschen kann, gut ausschaut und das selbe Panel benutzt wie die LG Modelle. Einziges Manko ist das der Dell-typisch einen etwas höheren Inputlag besitzt als die LG Monitore aber mich persönlich stört es nicht.

Das mit den Lichthöfen scheint auch eine Glückssache zu sein. Die Monitore die ich zu Testzwecken hier hatte, hatten keine besonders stark ausgeprägten Lichthöfe. Was Spiele angeht ist es sehr viel besser geworden. Die meisten Spiele kommen mittlerweile mit 21:9 Support und einige alte Spiele wurden nachträglich gepatched. Es ist sehr viel seltener das man im Widescreen Gaming Forum nachgucken muss ob man irgendwie 21:9 im Spiel erzwingen kann. Da gibt es auch eine Liste mit Spielen wo man sieht welche 21:9 unterstützen und welche nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2015)

yingtao schrieb:


> Den Samsung mit seinem VA Panel kann ich aber nicht zum Spielen empfehlen da das Display sehr träge ist und ich bereits Schlierenbildung in z.B. dem Heaven Benchmark feststellen konnte und bei noch schnelleren Bewegungen fällt es noch stärker auf. Mein persönlicher Favorit ist der Dell U3415W einfach weil er alles an Ergonomie bietet was man sich wünschen kann, gut ausschaut und das selbe Panel benutzt wie die LG Modelle. Einziges Manko ist das der Dell-typisch einen etwas höheren Inputlag besitzt als die LG Monitore aber mich persönlich stört es nicht.


Da sagen die Test bei Prad aber was anderes.
Der VA von Samsung ist nicht wirklich langsamer und der Inputlag vom Dell ist wesentlich kleiner als vom vergleichbaren LG.
Seit wann ist es eigentlich typisch, dass Dell Monitore nen hohen Inputlag haben?
Das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall.

Aber zum Thema:
Wenn dir 21:9 gefällt, wäre der erwähnte Dell eine gute Wahl.
Les dir am besten mal die entsprechenden Tests bei Prad und tftcentral durch.
Du solltest dich aber darauf einstellen, dass du bei etlichen Spielen einen Widescreenfixer brauchst.


----------



## Demo87 (16. Juli 2015)

Wow erstmal vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten!!! 
Also wenn ich 3 21:9 Bildschirme aufstellen wollte bräuchte ich ein Sli Verbund? 2 bzw 3 mal die titan? :O

Also ich hab mir die erwähnten Test schon 2-3 mal durch gelesen. 
Dennoch bin leider zu keinem Entschluss gekommen. Da sie bei dem Samsung rein Textlich aber auch beim Fazit gut rauslesbar ist, dass er, anscheinend wirklich fürs Gaming geeignet ist. Reaktionszeit wird besonders herausgestellt... während er aber dann in dieser Übersicht nicht wirklich gut weg kommt +,+\- da fehlt mir dann auch die Gewichtung diese Übersicht denn den Dell empfehlen Sie auch aber sagen Reaktionszeit sei nicht so gut ... aber bekommt in der Tabelle die gleiche Gewichtung? 

was ist denn nun besser wichtiger? 

Wäre denn 1 21:9 und 1 16:9 Panel eine Überlegung wert bzw besser anstatt 2-3 21:9 Monitore? 
Und nochmals danke (:

PS: warten ist etwas schwierig ich hatte die letzten 2 Jahre ein Laptop daher hab ich jetzt hier einen Desktop ohne Monitor ...


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2015)

2 Monitore sind zum Spielen ungünstig, weil du dann immer den Rand in der Mitte hast. 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Seitenformaten sehen wahrscheinlich auch komisch aus.

Also eher entweder 21:9 oder 3x 16:9 (FullHD).


----------



## Demo87 (16. Juli 2015)

Oh man... Ich bin einfach ratlos! Auf der einen Seite hätte ich unheimlich gern einen bzw 2-3 21:9 Monitore andererseits habe ich einfach die Befürchtung dass nicht alle Spiele die ich spiele darauf angepasst sind .... Ich hab eben den Gedanken einen 16:9 Monitor einfach zuhaben wenn ich ihn bräuchte? Starcraft 2 zb hab ich gelesen funkt 21:9 nicht? 

Welchen würdet ihr mir denn mehr  empfehlen Dell oder Samsung? Aus den Test werd ich einfach nicht schlau?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn es wirklich mehrere Monitore werden sollen, dann 3 mal 16:9. Alles andere macht eher Probleme und sei es der Platz auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Ikarius (18. Juli 2015)

Wenn dir gsync wichtig ist, warte auf den acer x34, wobei der gnadenlos überteuert ist. Ansonsten nimm eventuell den Dell.


----------



## Demo87 (21. Juli 2015)

Nabend,

Also zur Info für alle die mich unterstützt haben ich habe mich für die Variante 3x Dell und als Backup einen 24 Zoll Eizo FS2434-BK 16:9 entschieden.

Grüße


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Juli 2015)

3x dell 16:9? 
kannst du mir deinen Rig noch mitteilen? würde mich schon interessieren wie das bei dir läuft

Muss zugeben heute morgen hat mich auch so ein floh gebissen der meinte 3x 21:9 curved sei eine gute Idee^^


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2015)

Ich hab das 3x Setup mit 3xFHD zu Grabe getragen, das überbrejte Foirmat geht eigentlich nur im SimRacing gut.
Sitze jetzt vor einem 40" UHD 16:9 den ich auch als 38" 21:9 betreiben kann.
Bin bespannt was der TE sagt.


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Juli 2015)

welchen 40" hast du den?


----------



## HisN (23. Juli 2015)

Den Philips BDM4065uc


----------

